# إليكم كتاب USB Complete: The Developer's Guide الطبعة الرابعة



## kahtan82 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إليكم أخوتي كتاب USB Complete: The Developer's Guide :20:
By *Jan Axelson*




*Publisher:* Lakeview Research
*Number Of Pages:* 506
*Publication Date:* 2009-06-01
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1931448086
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781931448086
*Product Description: *


This updated edition of the best-selling developer's guide to the Universal Serial Bus (USB) interface covers all aspects of project development, including hardware design, device firmware, and host application software.
Topics include how to choose a device controller chip, how to write device firmware for USB communications, how to cut development time by using USB device classes, and how to write software to access devices that perform vendor-specific functions. Also discussed are hardware interfacing, using bus power, wireless technologies, and USB On-The-Go.
The book presents example code for accessing USB devices using Visual Basic .NET and Visual C# .NET. The example code shows how to detect device arrival and removal and how to transfer vendor-defined data using the human interface device class and Microsoft’s WinUSB driver. Also covered is how to write device firmware to communicate with the USB host.
The Fourth Edition covers USB 3.0 and SuperSpeed and has new information on controller chips, USB classes, power use, and Microsoft’s WinUSB driver.
The author’s website has program code, articles, and other information of interest to USB developers. (www.Lvr.com)

رابط التحميل:




http://ifile.it/sma6edn/978-1-931448-08-6.7z


أرجو الدعاء


----------



## AnasD (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك
مشكور على توفير هذا الكتاب القيم فعلا


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ehab_quano (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## tl01001 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو النييز (25 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (28 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## جابرنورعلى (28 مارس 2011)

:mohndsen2:mohndsen2 جزاك الله خيرا :mohndsen2:mohndsen2


----------



## ainshtin (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
أرجو تعديل الرابط


----------



## احمد عبد الرحمن (2 يوليو 2011)

https://rs681l36.rapidshare.com/#!download|681tl|244012192|U326576464.rar|7481|R~877A31935584EF6826D19A08AA5ABF61


----------

